# I'm done with costa Del Mar so what is next????



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Please tell me that I'm not the only one that has have nothing but horrible service with Costa Del Mar. The past 3 sets that I tried to warranty were all denied because "it was my fault". I ordered a new set directly from costa and they came to me with loose lenses and one fell out. I sent them in a month ago to find out they lost them after I called and complained about how long it was taking. 

So my question today is what else is out there? What glasses are everyone using? Has anyone else made the switch from costa to something else and what is your results? Is there any other glass as good or better than costa?

Thanks guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Your not alone. They rubber nose piece models I've owned make it three months before rubber falls off. I'm tired of sending them back. Customer service acts like they don't know the problem exists or could give a flip. Super-glue should be provided in the box when purchased. Going back to Maui Jim personally.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

I here good things about Smith Optics


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Get a pair of Maui Jim and you will forget about those crappy Costas...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

I love my Maui Jim's. Had several pair and customer service was great. I needed a repair (my fault) and they replaced a very old pair for free.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Maui....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

WineyFishrman said:


> I here good things about Smith Optics


I have a pair than I've used off and on and I like then minus the the fact that there good lense is only offered in polymer.....they will scratch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Realvestor said:


> I love my Maui Jim's. Had several pair and customer service was great. I needed a repair (my fault) and they replaced a very old pair for free.


How is their polarization for sight fishing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Slimshady said:


> Your not alone. They rubber nose piece models I've owned make it three months before rubber falls off. I'm tired of sending them back. Customer service acts like they don't know the problem exists or could give a flip. Super-glue should be provided in the box when purchased. Going back to Maui Jim personally.


I have 2 pair of Tuna Alleys that are nearly on a regular rotation to Costa for service for this. If I remember to not leave them in my truck, they seem to last a little longer, but, I'm pretty sick and tired of it too.

I have a pair of Maui Jim aviators for driving and have had to send them in twice. The first time was a minor repair that was fixed for free. The second time was because I stepped on them and destroyed lenses and frames. Maui sent me a brand new pair for less than Costa charged me for a single 580 lens once. Next time I need new fishing glasses, I'm going with Jims or Smith.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Oakley


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Redtail....hit up Nino Gonzales 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Ocean Waves. I do not like Costa del Mar.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

You can only go with what your experience has been. The glasses below were given to me. I never had a receipt, have had them fixed twice at a total cost of $24. They are essentially brand new. I am sticking with Costa.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Maui Jim is the way to go.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I've had Maui, costa, and Oakley. I prefer Oakley, but am currently wearing Costas, they were a present and so far, (little over a year) they have been my best pair of Costas. All in all i can't say which is better, just that overall Oakley's are more comfortable on my logger head

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I've been very happy with Smith Optics. I get the green mirrored glass lenses in the Guide's Choice frame. I have 3 pairs of their glasses and so far they have all been super. I got a pair of their interchangeable lense glasses for shooting, they have been really good too. I think they are the Parallel D Max. You can pop different lenses in them to fit whatever the situation calls for.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

livinadream said:


> I've had Maui, costa, and Oakley. I prefer Oakley, but am currently wearing Costas, they were a present and so far, (little over a year) they have been my best pair of Costas. All in all i can't say which is better, just that overall Oakley's are more comfortable on my logger head
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I've had Costas, Maui Jim, and Oakleys, numerous pairs of each, mostly prescription and recent years prescription with progressive lenses. Literally many thousands of dollars worth as my prescription and tastes and activities have changed. I like Oakley frames a lot better. Never slip, always comfortable with or without any kind of hat or helmet. The Oakley Fishing Specific Progressive lenses are awesome on the boat or wading. Oakley ear socks and nose pieces are replaceable and easy to find, and slide less when sweating.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Kevin Spec I agree, my Costa Saltbreak lens blue mirror started to look as if it was fading, called Costa they said it would be 80 bucks plus shipping up and back.
No more Costas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

you should have hit em up at the bass master's expo. They took my pair tossed em in a pile, opened a drawer and handed me another pair...


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I had Oakleys, Costas, and Mauii ... I loved my Mauii best. I'm currently using (daily driving and occasionally fishing) this MJ for the last 3 years and still going strong.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Good luck with that. You can go back into the old old archives and find the same type of topics and how some of the shades have come and gone in quality and customer service. There have been some very interesting discussions over the years.

I do business with a young optometrist in Tomball and she made me the best set of fishing glasses that I have had. 

She also made me the best set of glasses too. Others have missed the 15-16 inch focal length I need to work in the mouth but she took the time to set the length for me where many use a longer read/work length.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I have had 3 pairs of Costas and all three had the rubber come off in less than 6 months. The last pair I gave to one of my son's friends. I switched to Maui about 6 months ago and haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Redtail....hit up Nino Gonzales
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


x2 https://www.redtailrepublic.com/products/optix

They are MUUUUCCCHHHH lighter than costas, MJ's and smith's. I've wore them all and they are hands down the best feeling glasses I've had.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Maui


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Smith or Maui. Wife has had a pair of Maui aviator's for about 5 years now. No problems at all other than the rubber nose piece started to get funky about a year ago and they shipped the new pieces for free. I just recently bought (2) new pairs of Smith (Guide Choice and some aviators) with the chromopop lenses and they are much clearer than my costa 580G and I feel the polarization is fair superior. 

I have (6) pairs of Costa, 3 of which need to be sent in for repairs right now and all but 1 pair have been previously sent in for repairs.


----------



## Stingray07 (Feb 15, 2017)

have had same two pair of costas for couple years. i've sent em in to have lenses replaced because i scratched them bad and had frames replaced as well at no charge. reasonable priced and quick turn around time on the service. no issues here...


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

bayourat said:


> x2 http://www.redtailrepublic.com/products/optix
> 
> They are MUUUUCCCHHHH lighter than costas, MJ's and smith's. I've wore them all and they are hands down the best feeling glasses I've had.


What level of polarization in Costas would you compare the Redtails to?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Skifffer said:


> What level of polarization in Costas would you compare the Redtails to?


I've wore 580 Costas and Smith's for 15 years, and Redtails are better. I'm not sure how they do it with the thinner glass but they are awesome. I haven't wore my costas since I got my Redtails.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a pair that are broke in half right down the middle, like where the nose piece is. I was literally out fishing one day, and when I went to put them on my face, they just plain cracked right down the middle. Never abused them, they were in perfect shape.. I'll let you know how my CS experience is...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess I am in the minority as I have had three pairs of Costa's over the past 15 or so years and only had problems with one pair which was replaced under warranty. I wouldn't mind trying something new but it is not because of being unhappy with Costa.


----------



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

I sent mine off 2 weeks ago with a broken right arm and with exterior areas of the lens coating rubbed off. I will not see them until this evening but I am told the arm and the lenses were replaced all for $11.95+shipping no questions asked. These are prescription lenses and 2+ years old.


----------



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

Forgot to mention they are Costas


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Maui Jim, the original innovators!


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

dk2429 said:


> I have a pair that are broke in half right down the middle, like where the nose piece is. I was literally out fishing one day, and when I went to put them on my face, they just plain cracked right down the middle. Never abused them, they were in perfect shape.. I'll let you know how my CS experience is...


My buddy's costas did that exact thing last Friday while we were fishing.

I have 2 pair of Maui's and have had one pair about 5 years and the other a little over a year. Both of them stay in my truck and haven't had an issue with either.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I have two pairs of Costas and one of them is broken. I need to send in for repair but haven't had the time.

They do work very well. I haven;t really tried too many other brands. If I break or damage these I might try a different pair.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I have 2 pair of Wiley X (5 and 6 yo) mostly because they do their own prescriptions and when I inquired of other brands they either couldn't do the script or were going to send it out to a contractor at great cost to me. I also like the fact that Wiley X advertises that their lenses will stop a projectile traveling at something like 320fps or possibly more ie: they don't break easily ... the 1st time I put them on I was really impressed with how well I could 'see' the water and what was in it ... I also like supporting a company that is supplying glasses to our armed forces ...

.


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent daughters Costa in lens had fallen out filled out their form approved repairs with credit card do not expect something for nothing they were abused. Received email within week that they were received and a technician would be contacting me nothing done.
Month later called them said sorry had a problem with system they would contact another month went by nothing called back on hold for 20 minutes twice never got to speak to anyone. Sent email wanting to know what is going on within 30 minutes received email repairs were done and being shipped.
Received glasses took over 3 months and one of the nose pads were torn in half and pads were good when sent in they sent them back like this and charged for full repairs. She had to ordered nose pads from Amazon $3 bucks did not want to send them back to Costa.
Those of you that have had great service may have been in the past this is the second bad experience with Costa.
Sent Maui Jims in before that had been run over by lawn mower they sent me a new pair wanted to pay for repairs but they wouldn't let me.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Hard to beat costa glass for fishing. I have had good luck with mine. Used to have oakelys. They have nice frames but the lenses suck. I use WileyX for work. They are pretty nice.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

acoastalbender said:


> I have 2 pair of Wiley X (5 and 6 yo) mostly because they do their own prescriptions and when I inquired of other brands they either couldn't do the script or were going to send it out to a contractor at great cost to me. I also like the fact that Wiley X advertises that their lenses will stop a projectile traveling at something like 320fps or possibly more ie: they don't break easily ... the 1st time I put them on I was really impressed with how well I could 'see' the water and what was in it ... I also like supporting a company that is supplying glasses to our armed forces ...
> 
> .


I had some Wiley X and they were great until my pit bull got a hold of 'em.

Right now I have some Sperry Topsider bifocals in green mirror. So far, so good.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

The rubber piece on my Costas is falling off too.

I hope all you Smith proponents know what you speak of. I just bought these because of all the positive comments on them in this thread.

https://www.steepandcheap.com/smith-guides-choice-sunglasses-polarized-chromapop-smi00bk


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

I tried a pair of Smith Optics from Terry at Seaworthy Marine and I really like them so far. I have only had them for a couple months but really like them. I wear the same pair of glasses every day and Costa's just got screwed up to fast IMHO.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I've had the same pair of Costa Brine glasses for 10+ years. I sent them in when I snapped the arm off. I paid 40 to get it fixed. With the way I put them on, I would have thought I would have broken them sooner. Didn't mind paying, and they haven't broken again since. Turn around wasn't bad. I just bought a new pair because I wanted a lens with more coverage. I hope they hold up as well as my old pair; they're still going strong. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a few pair of Vista's. One pair I didn't like so I gave them to my son. I pair of brines broke when a week old. I was talking to a buddy and all of the sudden the lense cracked. First day to wear them .. I still haven't sent them in . Just went and bought another pair. I'll have them fixed and give them to my youngest son. I can't wear plastic lenses. Never been able to keep from scratching them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Strange some have so much trouble with Costa. My experience with them and their customer service has been just great.

I have a pair of Maui Jim Aviators that are very old and they're great but I had the worst customer service with Maui Jim and won't buy any more of them.

Brand loyalty. I like Costa and until they do something to cause me grief I'll continue to use them and buy them.

Oh the Redtails are nice glasses but I do not own a pair.

TH


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a pair of costas that broke on the ear piece how do I go about getting them repaired?


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just sent a pair in. They don't make anymore. They are sending me a new pair back


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

dbarham said:


> I have a pair of costas that broke on the ear piece how do I go about getting them repaired?


Go here
https://www.costadelmar.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-costa_us-Site/en_US/Repairs-Create/question1

Don't pre-authorize any repair charges

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate6231 (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm on my second pair and fourth set of lenses. So far it's always been my fault when I break them. Never had bad customer service because I don't deal with them, I take them back to the dealer I bought them from and he deals with it. Usually a 2 week turn around. I have heard good things about Salt Life glasses they have Ziesse lenses which are supposed to be better than costa. I might give them a shot next time.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

I have 2 pir of costas one is 10 yrs and the second about 5. Great service when I scratched the lenses. And first pair got replaced free of charge for nose and ear pads wore thin.
Got my wife and daughter a pair also and they love them. Costas for sure.

Poc-Ed


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Who out there offers magnifiers in the bottom like costa ? 

I'm old. I can't function without the cheater.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Who out there offers magnifiers in the bottom like costa ?
> 
> I'm old. I can't function without the cheater.


As I mentioned earlier, Oakley makes a prescription fishing specific polarized progressive lens (aka cheaters). I have them and they are awesome.
http://www.oakley.com/en/technology/eyewear?nav=TN-Technology


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nate6231 said:


> I'm on my second pair and fourth set of lenses. So far it's always been my fault when I break them. Never had bad customer service because I don't deal with them, I take them back to the dealer I bought them from and he deals with it. Usually a 2 week turn around. I have heard good things about Salt Life glasses they have Ziesse lenses which are supposed to be better than costa. I might give them a shot next time.


What dealer are you using? I haven't heard of a dealer that would do all that work. Normally they tell me to call Costa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Jdunn5267 said:


> I have a pair than I've used off and on and I like then minus the the fact that there good lense is only offered in polymer.....they will scratch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The glass lenses have excellent optics. Their newest "thing" is chromapop and they only come in the polycarbonate. Don't ever think that glass won't scratch.


----------



## Nate6231 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jdunn5267 said:


> Nate6231 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on my second pair and fourth set of lenses. So far it's always been my fault when I break them. Never had bad customer service because I don't deal with them, I take them back to the dealer I bought them from and he deals with it. Usually a 2 week turn around. I have heard good things about Salt Life glasses they have Ziesse lenses which are supposed to be better than costa. I might give them a shot next time.
> ...


 I go through Ful o pep in Cuero, he even sent back my wife's to get her lenses replaced when she broke them and I didn't even buy them there.


----------



## symmranch (Jul 16, 2016)

Wiley X are my favorite but I've had good luck with Smith as well.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

kenny said:


> The glass lenses have excellent optics. Their newest "thing" is chromapop and they only come in the polycarbonate. Don't ever think that glass won't scratch.


I tried the Chromapop+ and they are interesting. I didn't dislike them but i did dislike that they are plastic. After I scratched them up I got the green mirrored glass lenses and they have been excellent. As good as anything else I have used.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

These. I own 5 pair. Two for the boat. One each for the vehicles I drive on a somewhat daily basis. Just as much contrast as my one and only pair of junk Costas. $20 each delivered.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B7UNMMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And I haven't managed to trash a pair yet. Unlike the Costas.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

rubber piece on the arm is detached on mine. ii need to send back... or super glue them


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hern5972 said:


> rubber piece on the arm is detached on mine. ii need to send back... or super glue them


If costa. Send back. They will repair that. That's what I just sent in. And they r fixing them


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

daniel7930 said:


> If costa. Send back. They will repair that. That's what I just sent in. And they r fixing them


Arm on mine broke where it gets thin and goes over the ear rubber only thing holding it


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

WOW... All these horror stories about Costas.. I have had nothing but good luck with mine (2 different styles) and customer service has been great the cpl of times I had to send them in.. Last time I had a problem was quite awhile back though....


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

I've had good luck with Costa service but the bad thing is I've had to have service done 4 different times on 3 different pairs. I'm still in on Costa but I might try something else next go round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm pretty surprised by all the bad claims against Costa. I've been very happy with Costa throughout the years and have dealt with there customer service serveral times. Tough to complain when you can break about anything on your glasses (with it being your fault) , and have them replace it for 1/4 of the cost of getting a new pair.

Also not saying this is definately the case but some of the things y'all have mentioned like nose piece/ear piece peeling and lens fading can be prevented. Wash your glasses after every use where they contact sunscreen ( I had this issue before with them peeling, now I don't). For lenses fading they will do that over time but also DEET from mosquito spray eats at them pretty quickly. 

Have had about every other pair of optics and to me personally none compare to the 580s . Green mirror inshore, blue mirror offshore. Listed my blue ones recently for sale only because I don't like the color of the frames. Have the same pair in black. Mauis are great no doubt and Oakley is really cool because you can customize about everything. Just as far as optics go I feel Costa is in a different league.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have not had Costa for years (5 to be exact). They used to be number one. I guess lately their customer service went downhill. This is why they had so many complaints ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I guess lately their customer service went downhill. This is why they had so many complaints ...


Only for some it would seem.

TH


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't have anything against the customer service at Costa...it's the fact that I have to deal with them so frequently that I have a problem with. I do like Costa lenses but I believe there are some other options worth considering. Smith and Maui being two.


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Well I finally got my howlers back from Costa after a little over a month. They different care to send my case, box, or cleaning clothes back just the glasses. So if anyone wants to buy them off me then just make me an offer. IM DONE WITH COSTA DEL MAR!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> I don't have anything against the customer service at Costa...it's the fact that I have to deal with them so frequently that I have a problem with. I do like Costa lenses but I believe there are some other options worth considering. Smith and Maui being two.


Agree. I hope the pair I have now holds up. Only thing I've noticed is the lens wanting to pop out. If these don't last I'm going to look at Maui.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*Prescription Costas*

*I like my Costas and I like their customer service but the last two times I sent my new prescription into or rather the optical dealer, the lenses had to be sent back to Costa several times. It took months to get an actual pair I could see out of and they never were able to the glass lenses correct. It is now time for another eye exam and would suspect another change. Also the nose pieces never last anymore and I was told by Costa it was the sunscreen causing them to deteriorate.

What brand(s) make prescription lenses?
*


----------



## fritz423b (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm also interested on how the prescription sunglasses are ordered. Do you send them you prescription or do you have to go to an optometrist who will order or what?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

fritz423b said:


> I'm also interested on how the prescription sunglasses are ordered. Do you send them you prescription or do you have to go to an optometrist who will order or what?


Either way my optical place sends them in for me .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsv88 (Oct 5, 2014)

I have tried several different sunglasses. Personally I have had really good luck with Costa's customer service. I've probably sent in 7 or 8 pairs of sunglasses over the past 8 years.(Not all were mine) Costa always covered the cost except for their $12 fee. Costas are my go to for fishing, hard to beat the glass lenses. Kaenon Sunglasses are next in line for me. I have also had really good experience with their customer service. Smith Optics would be next. The Chromapop lenses are great for two weeks, but don't leave them in the truck/sun or they will delaminate. Smith will cover it, but I don't feel like sending in glasses every couple of weeks. Their glass lenses are good, but the options of lenses per model is lacking.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

If anyone is interested, here is a link to all of Oakley's lens colors
http://www.oakley.com/lens-guide

I'm in the process of getting some new progressive prescription lenses and got that link from Oakley technical support. If ordering from a prescription dealer and they're clueless on the different colors, tints, and if available polarized or not, this will help. Beware though, all of these are not available in prescription. Your dealer will be able to find out by talking to Oakley. I already have the Prism Shallow Water Polarized which are awesome in fishing specific progressive prescription. I just ordered progressive Prism Deep Water Polarized for bright sunny days.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I just got a pair back from Coasta... over 3 years old and one lens started delaminating. They replaced both lenses and sent them back to me no charge. So far Im still happy with them.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

fritz423b said:


> I'm also interested on how the prescription sunglasses are ordered. Do you send them you prescription or do you have to go to an optometrist who will order or what?


Smith Optics grinds their own lenses. I used to just call and read them my prescription, but once you pick the frames and lens features ie. polarized, glass or plastic it will ask for the prescription info. My bifocals ran around $300.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

fritz423b said:


> I'm also interested on how the prescription sunglasses are ordered. Do you send them you prescription or do you have to go to an optometrist who will order or what?


I get mine from my eye doctors/optometrist office. They sell Costa, Maui Jim, Salt, Oakley, and others. They are ordered the same way as regular prescription glasses. Pick what you want and they order them. I did get the prescription from my eye doctor the first pair of Costa prescription sunglasses I bought years ago over the internet. I bought those without trying them on and hated the fit when they arrived. I haven't ordered glasses over the internet since. If you want progressive prescription lenses that are set for up close at the bottom and distance top, the optometrist needs to take measurements with the frames on your face so they work properly.

If you're not familiar with progressive lenses, they're kind of like a modern day bi-focal. There's no hard line, the distance focus changes gradually from top to bottom - distance to close up. You can get perfect focus at any distance for reading or looking at birds in the trees by tilting your head.

Oakley makes a fishing specific polarized progressive lens. It's perfect for seeing up close to tie knots and unhook fish, and drive the boat and see birds on the horizon. I absolutely love them fishing on the boat and wading.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.oakley.com/en/technology/eyewear?nav=TN-Technology


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Jdunn5267 said:


> I have a pair than I've used off and on and I like then minus the the fact that there good lense is only offered in polymer.....they will scratch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can tell you their Techlite _*glass*_ lenses are very hard to scratch. I thought I had lost mine for about 6 months. I later found them in the bottom of my daily tool back with loose screws and sawdust. The frames were scratched to heck, but the lenses did not have a scratch on them. That sold me on Smith Optics. 
http://www.smithoptics.com/us/Root/Collections/Fishing/Techlite/c/50910?akamai-feo=off


----------



## penguin (Mar 24, 2012)

I like sunglasses. Have had Maui Jim, Costa, Smith, native, ray-ban, revo. All had pros and cons. 

The glasses I now use are Oakley Turbine deep water and shallow water. I have a block head and these glasses fit great. Lenses are probably better than any of my other glasses. They make my eyes feel good. The only complaint is I wish the deep water, which is a blue mirrored lens, was darker.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

Smith Optics- you will not be disappointed with the product or with the service.


----------



## teamjenny7377 (Aug 10, 2012)

I wear nothing but Electric optics. Awesome glasses and awesome customer service. I've warrantied a couple different pair because of the clear coating coming off the inside of the lenses and they have no problem replacing them. I've always had this issue with all sun glasses I've used. I wear them 8 to 10 hrs per day every day because I work outside. Oakley glasses did it really fast and their people said it was fro. Acidic sweat and wouldn't cover it. I can't help the chemical makeup of my sweat so how is that my fault? Electric just sends me a new pair every time. And their polarization is great too. Top notch company


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

scwine said:


> I can tell you their Techlite _*glass*_ lenses are very hard to scratch. I thought I had lost mine for about 6 months. I later found them in the bottom of my daily tool back with loose screws and sawdust. The frames were scratched to heck, but the lenses did not have a scratch on them. That sold me on Smith Optics.
> http://www.smithoptics.com/us/Root/Collections/Fishing/Techlite/c/50910?akamai-feo=off


Their Techlite glass lenses are the way to go. No doubt. I have a couple pairs and they have been great.


----------



## dlpollard1 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a set of Nike Rabid. I replaced the lenses with Zeiss polarized from Fuze Optics. I love them. Easy to swap lenses.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Swapped my new Costas for the Maui Jim Stingrays. I love them and have no regrets.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess im the lucky guy that got the two best pairs of costas ever made. First pair made it through the usual fishing like every one else here as well as working offshore with them for three years. Finally broke when I put them in a side pocket of some shorts and knelt down on them with my knee. Replacement pair for 60$ is still flawless.


----------



## Dubdee (Jul 22, 2015)

i quit buying costas a few years ago. waaaay over priced. now i use flying fisherman brand bought off amazon. usually $20 a pair. just as good as any costas, dont let them blow smoke up your keister.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...=flying+fisherman&rh=i:aps,k:flying+fisherman

several different styles. get amber or copper lens. great quailty for the price, i think i have 4 pair.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> i quit buying costas a few years ago. waaaay over priced. now i use flying fisherman brand bought off amazon. usually $20 a pair. just as good as any costas, dont let them blow smoke up your keister.


Just cheap knockoffs...the glass is not even close to Costa, Maui Jim or Smith Optics glass.

That's why they're cheap.

TH


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Berkly polarized $10 Walmart glasses here, they last for years, I've seen more fish with them than my $250 pair of Oakley's, and no worries about losing them, scratching, breaking, etc, as for optics, that won't matter anyway once they're coated in salt spray lol, I'd rather have a new reel, dozens of lures, something I can use that'll actually catch more fish  lol

FV Relentless


----------



## Down_South_Stingray (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone brought up Peppers? some models float.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B7UNMMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Cosver. High contrast polarized. I went thru the Oakley/Costa/ blah blah glasses. I'm buying these until I need bifocals to tie a loop knot.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Down_South_Stingray said:


> Anyone brought up Peppers? some models float.


I have 2 pair that I got off woot.com once. They're very light, and float. I looked to replace a pair and I was not going to pay full price for them. I got mine for cheap, like $20 a piece I believe. They're okay. Lenses scratch easily.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Send my Corbinas in May 24 and Costa shipped out a new pair yesterday. $11.95


----------

